# NF and Pedophilia



## assascream (Aug 28, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

That's like saying NTs are more prone to having Asperger's because they have similar traits.


Now I am skeptical of such reasoning because it is making the assumption that suggests it is that specific cognitive functions are what lead to specific behaviour (which is not true as any combination of functions can lead to the same observed actions).

Psychopaths can be extremely charming and manipulative (oh they must be an NF too), however they completely lack the ability to feel empathy (err to be a feeler is to have empathy or sympathy of some kind...)

I don't understand the mind of a pedophile so I don't understand how they can have empathy yet intentionally inflict harm on a child.

I will say however. If pedophilia was accepted as a good thing by society (which it has in some cultures) I would expect the xNFP to be the ones most likely to question how right this really is.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Probably not, I read a page on psychforums discussing correlation between MBTI and Pedophilia and it doesn't really seem like their is any correlation at all, all types have pedos. IMO MBTI doesn't define sexual attraction.


----------



## Garet (Jan 14, 2015)

wat


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Correlation doesn't mean causation?

That's not quite the best response to this but it's what I was reminded of here. 

Pedophiles are a minority in the world.... only a very small percentage of individuals are pedophiles... okay maybe more of them might be NFs than say ESTJs but...

I don't know, this is a really weird assertion. I see where you're coming from but this is. weird


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

There's one way to find out.
I know that mbti experiments have been administered in prisons before, I've seen the results of several. Unfortunately, I can't seem to find any of them again. All I remember was that there were a lot of xSxPs, xSTJs showed up often for domestic abuse, that ENFPs showed up jarringly frequently in general nd that I found the source somewhat suspect (it may have been second hand).

If someone can find clear statistics, with information on types of crime committed, you'll have your answer.

Personally, I'm skeptical.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Fallacy


----------

